# Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?



## Railroadfighter (15. Juli 2008)

*Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*

Hi ich wollte euch nur mal Fragen, ob man die Wii auch an einen TFT Monitor anschließen kann. Ich habe den Samsung Syncmaster 223 BW(DVI-D und VGA).
Danke jetzt schon für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*

Kennt sich damit keiner aus?


----------



## exa (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*

ja, dann brauchst du aber nen adapter.... und das bild wird auf deinem hochauflösenden moni wohl nicht allzu scharf sein...


----------



## Philster91 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*

Nachdem, was ich mir zusammengegoogelt habe, brauchst du ein WII-Komponentenkabel und eine VGA-Box.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*



Railroads schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte euch nur mal Fragen, ob man die Wii auch an einen TFT Monitor anschließen kann. Ich habe den Samsung Syncmaster 223 BW(DVI-D und VGA).
> Danke jetzt schon für eure Hilfe.



Kommt auf den Monitor an, wenn du einen Monitor mit entsprechenden Eingängen (FBAS/SVIDEO) hast, ists kein Problem, Component geht auch.
Meine beiden aktuellen Schirme haben das (der eine FBAS/SVideo, der andere Component)  

Ansonsten, siehe oben.


----------



## Darkrain9 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*

@Topic:
Geht! 
KLICK!


----------



## Oliver (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*

Wenn ich den Aufpreis des Kabels sehe, bin ich froh, mich für einen LCD von Fujitsu Siemens entschieden zu haben, der über HDMI-, DVI-, VGA- und S-Video-Eingänge verfügt 

Ich habe meine Wii mal an einen 22"-LCD angeschlossen. Besser als auf einem 0815-TV siehts allerdings nicht aus ^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kann man die Wii an einen PC Monitor anschließen?*

He danke, Darkrain9 , wrde mir dan mal dieses Kabel zulegen.


----------

